# Touchpad 4G



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

I've seen Touchpad 4G on Craigslist.

One guy who is selling it said that his friend used it with AT&T 25 dollar plan, 2gb/month.
I asked if it can be used for voice plans, calling and accepting phone calls through AT&T network and he said he doesn't know, except it has a phone application.

Does anyone know if voice plan will work?

Also, there must be a way to unlock this feature on the regular one. It might be a simple as installing an AT&T communication manager app. Your thoughts?


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

adobian said:


> I've seen Touchpad 4G on Craigslist.
> 
> One guy who is selling it said that his friend used it with AT&T 25 dollar plan, 2gb/month.
> I asked if it can be used for voice plans, calling and accepting phone calls through AT&T network and he said he doesn't know, except it has a phone application.
> ...


I really think that's a scam. As far as I know there were never any plans to make a 4g touchpad. Even if there were, ours certainly do not have the hardware.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> I really think that's a scam. As far as I know there were never any plans to make a 4g touchpad. Even if there were, ours certainly do not have the hardware.


Not really. Take a look at this video:


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

There are certainly some 4G Touchpads out there: http://forums.precen...ers-lounge.html

Not many maybe, but there are some - check out the photos in that thread then ask your seller for some photos of these features to be sure he actually has a 4G and isn't just getting confused by the serial number slot.

Edit: The video above looks like he's just found the serial number - that's not a sim card slot. Check out your own non-4G touchpad and it will have exactly the same thing. Push it in and it will pop out.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

situbusitgooddog said:


> Edit: The video above looks like he's just found the serial number - that's not a sim card slot. Check out your own non-4G touchpad and it will have exactly the same thing. Push it in and it will pop out.


Check the video at 1:32 he is showing you the "Carrier" option, mine does not show any carrier option, I don't know about others!


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes there are 4G TPs around, the fire sale prices were just around $200 +/-
re-posting the thread

They included the AT&T communication manager app, not sure if you can make calls


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> Not really. Take a look at this video:


All TouchPads have that tray. It probably was designed to hold a SIM in the 3G capable models, but on the WiFi only models it just holds your serial.

EDIT: might not hold the SIM in the 3G capable models, I don't know. There are a few 3G capable models on eBay for $350 for 32GB 1.5GHz.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

It's not a scam. These are real and there are quite a few of them being sold in San Francisco Bay Area. The box actually has the word 4G on it.


----------



## halyoder (Oct 16, 2011)

I have the carrier in options


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

People.... the slot is on all devices...the hardware is not in unit.. 4G is, never was one created. 3G HSPA+ was only model ever created , but numbers where low on the number produced. I mean real low.. Less then 2000 made. The 4G you see there is not 4G, it just a AT&T marketing for its HSPA+, since it does not have any real LTE devices and thoereticly it is a bit faster then 3G, but it is not 4G


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

first, absolutely real 4g touchpads, i bought one off of ebay and it comes with the at&t com manager, which setup quickly and allows data over network, it does not allow sms or phone calls unless you link it with a pre 3 or veer which i do. that way works fine on calls and sms, as another not cm7 did install with a few issues, one no moboot as it breaks the boot menu and cannot get the device past "please release key's warning" , so stuck on just cm7 with no moboot, screen issues on home screens and landscape is flipped in all apps. other then that works good, sure it was not designed for these rare critters. and it is a sim card slot on the real deal which it comes with an at&t sim. any other info happy to provide if i can, would love to see it eventually supported, also only 32 gb models out there and pretty sure only 4g. box clearly stated at&t branded 4g on the front. hope this helps


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

forgive me in that it says 4g, it is in fact hespa +, not true lte,


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

ebay seems the best place to get them, most if not all from the california area, got mine for about 400.00 see buy it nows for 499.00 and less, just make sure the box has the at&t symbol on it and has the 4g marking ( yes know its no more real 4g then anything else at&t is marketing), it will have the at&t com app in the app drawer and an at&t sim card preinstalled. have 4 touchpads now so trust me i know the difference. usually only a couple listed per day so got to search.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you know if the integrated GPS feature works?


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

have not had a chance to check it with, put cm7 on it right off the bat to dual boot and cannot get back to webos, i will doctor tomorrow and check it out, any recommendations on an app to use to check it with ?


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> People.... the slot is on all devices...the hardware is not in unit.. 4G is bullshit, never was one created. 3G HSPA+ was only model ever created , but numbers where low on the number produced. I mean real low.. Less then 2000 made. The 4G you see there is not 4G, it just a AT&T bullshit marketing for its HSPA+, since it does not have any real LTE devices and thoereticly it is a bit faster then 3G, but it is not 4G


i hear this bs all the time that hspa+ is not 4g but lte is. by true standards they both are not 4g. there are no true 4g network currently and there won't be for a while if you go by the standards. to be considered true 4g, you first have to meet the min requirement of 100mbps.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

The problem with moboot and the screen flipping in landscape orientation should
both be fixed in the next releases of moboot/CM.


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> The problem with moboot and the screen flipping in landscape orientation should
> both be fixed in the next releases of moboot/CM.


hope your correct, have not heard anything from anyone about supporting the 4g touchpad in cm7, would be awesome though. anyone any good ideas to check the gps capability of this device, someone asked earlier and i will be glad to play around with it and let everyone know who's interested. not sure if there are any gps apps out there for the tp ?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

leucus, you just heard from the person who wrote moboot and the mentioned patch.

Those fixes (according to my tester) make the 4g touchpad behave just like the wifi models.

It's not clear at this point when/if support for gps/3g might be added.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is the 4G model worth it? I'm considering purchasing one as my third TouchPad (for a family member)


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> leucus, you just heard from the person who wrote moboot and the mentioned patch.
> 
> Those fixes (according to my tester) make the 4g touchpad behave just like the wifi models.
> 
> It's not clear at this point when/if support for gps/3g might be added.


thanks a million, was afraid the rareness of them was going to result in little or no support. please post let us know when its updated, love cm7 but bought the touchpad for webos so really appreciative of the ability to multi-boot. thanks again for the update


----------



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

HP was also planning to release the Touchpad Go, a 7 inch version of the regular Touchpad except it had a rear camera of 5 mp and had a GPS. Rumors say that it was scheduled to be released two weeks after HP decided to kill WebOS and the Touchpad.

http://www.precentral.net/hp-touchpad-go-details-galore-exclusive


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

How about the GPS function on the TP 4G? Does it really work by itself? Shouldn't there be already an app for GPS in the 4G version?


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

unless im just totally blind, no built in gps app, any suggestions of a way to check it and will be happy to ? i have heard there is a way to pull the at&t navigator off a pre 3 (which i have) and place to ipk on the tp 4g so if anyone is aware of a good tutorial on how to do it point me that way. i know its done using the web os doctor.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just throw webOS doctor into a zip viewer.


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> Just throw webOS doctor into a zip viewer.


okay so I have a zip viewer bought in the apple store, got the pre 3 web doctor, can view files so here's the fun part
1. What file am I looking for on the at&t navigator
2. How to get from point a to point b
3. How to install
sorry would have replied faster but working 15 hour days this weekend


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Try looking for a disc image and mount it, or just keep looking around for something that might be what youre looking for.


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> Try looking for a disc image and mount it, or just keep looking around for something that might be what youre looking for.


okay found the att navigation ipk, now how do you get it to install on the tp, tried simply drag and dropping to the root directory, no luck, any ideas of how to root install this ?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, didn't realize this was webOS.


----------



## leucus (Oct 19, 2011)

okay found the ipk (think), tried several methods of installing it, last one was using webos quick install, which came up "package dependencies not satisfied" any ideas ? also tried installing through jasons file explorer.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

leucus said:


> thanks a million, was afraid the rareness of them was going to result in little or no support. please post let us know when its updated, love cm7 but bought the touchpad for webos so really appreciative of the ability to multi-boot. thanks again for the update


I got myself one and we are looking to have better support for their uniq hw features not present in normal wifi touchpads in cm7tp releases.


----------

